# Fluval Aquasky Bluetooth



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

I recently bought a Fluval Aquasky Bluetooth LED light (24-36") with the plan of using it on my 54 gal high tech corner aquarium build. Does anyone have any experience using this light for a planted aquarium? 

I put it on my low tech 180g just to try it out. On full power it was just too much for the tech level of this tank. I had visible algae growing in days. I could see it on the back wall of the tank radiating in a fan shape from the light location. My rocks and Anubias and Brazilian Pennywort were also getting covered in algae. The way it makes the color of my fish pop is incredible. As the fish swim into the area lit by this light the colors become absolutely brilliant. Especially my dwarf gouramis and my rainbows. Right now I only use the RGB lights along with my low tech lights so that I get that wonderful color pop without growing too much algae. 

I love the app and it appears that I could link as many lights as I want, set up individual programs, separate light levels for RGBW, ramp up, ramp down, etc. The weather features are kind of a novelty, but I went ahead and set up a few events to happen on different days. Would be nice if each color could be set to a different ramp so that I could have some extra red towards the middle of the day and stretch out the blue to add a little progressive moonlight before sun-up and after sun-down. Unfortunately all the colors have to follow the same ramp. 

It seems to me that almost all of the par is coming from the 6500k leds. The RGB leds really only boost the color rendition. 

The chart on the box claims 32 par at 18" depth which will be about the distance to my substrate. If I use two of them would I get 64 par? If I use 3 will I get 96 par? I am not sure how par scales with multiple lamps. Does anyone know if it scales 1:1? or is there diminishing returns on using multiple lights?

Just thought I would post up my observations and see if anyone else has used this light and what their opinions are on it. I also want to know if anyone thinks this would be suitable for a more heavily planted tank as I would like some more opinions and experiences to go by before I spend the money on a second or third light. I may decide to go with a different light for my second. Any opinions for combos would also be appreciated.


----------



## AguaScape (Oct 28, 2018)

I decided to get two fluval plant 3.0 to pair with the fluval aquasky. Should give me the best of both worlds. Good light for my plants and little splash of color to enhance my fish.


----------

